# OMG o_O TJ11 in stock!



## douglatins (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...11_Tower_Case_w_Window_Black_SST-TJ11B-W.html

Expensive Ouch


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, and been in stock since Friday..


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2011)

$600 for a case? LOL. I mean I like SS cases, but that is insane.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2011)

The video at TweakTown shows it comes with a special gift...not sure what it is but I assume it isn't worth $300 of that pricing


----------



## douglatins (Feb 7, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, and been in stock since Friday..



Impossible i check stocks daily at work


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> The video at TweakTown shows it comes with a special gift...not sure what it is but I assume it isn't worth $300 of that pricing



At that price, it should come with a top of the line power supply, and maybe a pre-installed 360mm rad or something, at the very least.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2011)

looked like a big mouse pad or something in the video.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2011)

Video does look like it to be a Mouse pad.. but, who knows..

@ Doug... You may look at it.. But, read the link



> FrozenCPU Staff 2011-02-04 http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...11_Tower_Case_w_Window_Black_SST-TJ11B-W.html In 2005, SilverStone created the Temjin TJ07, a tower chassis that was built ahead of its time with unprecedented unibody construction and compartmentalized layout for near limitless liquid cooling configuration. Then in 2006, the Temjin TJ09 was released with beautiful classic styling and advanced see-through air duct designed for cooling generations of powerful graphics cards that was yet to be released. In 2008, SilverStone broke convention and created the first retail computer chassis to implement 90 degree motherboard mounting with the RAVEN RV01, a new design that set benchmarks for balancing air cooling performance and quietness. Not content to rest on its past achievements, SilverStone engineers aim to set yet another benchmark with the Temjin TJ11 for 2010 and beyond. The TJ11 possess all the greatest features from past SilverStone flagships products along with new designs such as the Air Penetrator fans, making it a superb chassis for cooling and low noise.In addition, there are plenty of ergonomic touches such as quick access filters, hot-swappable hard drive bays, removable motherboard tray, CPU back plate cutout, and optimized cable routing paths to enable easy maintenance/upgrade for always running as efficiently as possible. For hardcore enthusiasts, the beautifully crafted all aluminum TJ11 is a pleasure to work with as the entire chassis is free of rivets so everything can be taken apart. It also has a bigger lower compartment than the TJ07 to house the largest radiator available such as Hardware Labs Black Ice SR1 560 (4 x 140mm). The potential and the flexibility of TJ11 are truly unrivaled. It can be used to build a top of the line gaming PC with its 1000W+ cooling capability on air, build an impressive storage server with its plethora of drive bay options, or build an amazing piece of technology artwork with liquid cooling.




Reason I know stuff about Frozen and PPC... RSS


----------



## t_ski (Feb 7, 2011)

Mmmmm... sexy.....


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 7, 2011)

That doesn't look anywhere near $600 good...


----------



## Sinzia (Feb 7, 2011)

That price seems a bit high to me.....


----------



## douglatins (Feb 7, 2011)

The dont know how many 5.25 are a waste, they should have done something like the 700D and saved room on the bottom.

USPS Priority Mail International	$204.78
USPS Express Mail International	$267.65
FedEx Priority (1-3 days)	$816.32
FedEx Economy (2-10 days)	$724.96

Expensive shipping is expensive


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2011)

TT's video review

I think he said 21 kilos is the weight with everything in it.. well Normal stuff I presume.. 17 kilos without.. So.. 37.4lbs..


----------



## ckoons1 (Feb 7, 2011)

it will be interesting to see how long before the price  drops


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> The video at TweakTown shows it comes with a special gift...not sure what it is but I assume it isn't worth $300 of that pricing



Unless its a big breasted Asian hooker I ain't buying.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2011)

I kinda want one...


----------



## chevy350 (Feb 7, 2011)

yeah I'm sorry but $600 for a case that doesn't come with some kind of liquid or other type cooling installed is just beyond me lol


----------



## t_ski (Feb 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Unless its a *big breasted Asian* hooker I ain't buying.



Is there such a thing?


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 7, 2011)

$300 extra for a mouse pad and a extra sticker... i'll pass. looks nice tho


----------



## ckoons1 (Feb 8, 2011)

*inside*




TheMailMan78 said:


> Unless its a big breasted Asian hooker I ain't buying.



might be one inside the case. its big enough lol...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Is there such a thing?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 8, 2011)

He got ya there! Hopefully I can get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 8, 2011)

FFS for that price im going with the hooker.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> He got ya there! Hopefully I can get my hands on one of these.



Get your hands on the case or the big-breasted Asian hooker?


----------



## douglatins (Feb 8, 2011)

Id get the case, LOL, since the hooker will last a night, the case a lot more, then go out and get a asian with regular breasts ask her out and blamo!


----------



## MRCL (Feb 8, 2011)

If this thing drops the price on a TJ07, okay. But 600 come on. For that money I can go pay the biggest brothel in Switzerland (which happens to be in my neighbourhood) a visit. Paying entrance, lots of cocktails and two hookers at once. And I still got money left for a victory cigar. 

Really why this thing is so expensive, I dunno. 400 bucks and maybe a bit over that okay.
But 600 stop snorting those snowflakes you've got as a logo Silverstone, sheesh.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 8, 2011)

Guys... remember the Lvl 10 case from Therm... $899 starting price.. Or was it more.. Look at those who got that.. Not a whole lot, but hell some did..


----------



## MRCL (Feb 8, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Guys... remember the Lvl 10 case from Therm... $899 starting price.. Or was it more.. Look at those who got that.. Not a whole lot, but hell some did..



But that was a uniqe case, a design piece to begin with. Never intended for the masses.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 8, 2011)

MRCL said:


> But that was a uniqe case, a design piece to begin with. Never intended for the masses.



at first the Tj11 was just going to be placed for pre-builds. Like Cyberpower and places like that. They didn't intend to place it on the market. But, due to people wanting the case, they went with it.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 8, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> at first the Tj11 was just going to be placed for pre-builds. Like Cyberpower and places like that. They didn't intend to place it on the market. But, due to people wanting the case, they went with it.



I see. So there seems to be a demand for expensive cases. Who are the people buying such a thing?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 8, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I see. So there seems to be a demand for expensive cases. Who are the people buying such a thing?



A lot of people will buy the "higher end" case to allow the factor of never needing a case again.. Hell, I got a $400 case in my house and I still haven't got it to my "liking"..

Just a factor of one buy and never buying again.. Or, to much money and need that show piece.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree I could buy a 600USD case, but should be better than that


----------



## MRCL (Feb 8, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> A lot of people will buy the "higher end" case to allow the factor of never needing a case again.. Hell, I got a $400 case in my house and I still haven't got it to my "liking"..
> 
> Just a factor of one buy and never buying again.. Or, to much money and need that show piece.



Yeah buy a case for a lifetime... and two weeks down the road you fall in love with another and ditch the 600 bucks case that now serves as a dust collector. Well.

The most expensive case I bought was a CM Cosmos S for over 300 bucks, and I needed the space and the 1000 drive bays. Serves as a server now because I fell in love with anotehr case - AHA!


----------



## douglatins (Feb 8, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Yeah buy a case for a lifetime... and two weeks down the road you fall in love with another and ditch the 600 bucks case that now serves as a dust collector. Well.
> 
> The most expensive case I bought was a CM Cosmos S for over 300 bucks, and I needed the space and the 1000 drive bays. Serves as a server now because I fell in love with anotehr case - AHA!



I know the feeling, we buy a TJ11 and corsair unleashes the 900D or 1000D


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 8, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Yeah buy a case for a lifetime... and two weeks down the road you fall in love with another and ditch the 600 bucks case that now serves as a dust collector. Well.
> 
> The most expensive case I bought was a CM Cosmos S for over 300 bucks, and I needed the space and the 1000 drive bays. Serves as a server now because I fell in love with anotehr case - AHA!



Your right on the factor that people will change.. that's their whole reason on just adding it as Pre-build.. Pre-built systems are normally for a person that isn't going to " want to change" their system. Hell, I feel so bad in having the case I have now.. It's almost finished, but I would love to have a Corsair case.. But, I feel once I finish this case, It'll be saved for time to come.


----------



## {uZa}DOA (Mar 2, 2011)

Love this case but, WOW $600 bones is just way too much in my opinion...


----------



## AsRock (Mar 2, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> $600 for a case? LOL. I mean I like SS cases, but that is insane.



Yeah really although been thinking of picking up a $450 case although you can fit 2 PC's in to it lol.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 2, 2011)

Holy hell! The CPU/RAM/motherboard I want is cheaper than this case. I could even throw in 2xSATA 6gb/s hdd's and it would still be cheaper.


----------



## techtard (Mar 2, 2011)

Too expensive for the features. Should be around 3-400 tops. 
But, some people will buy it because they think expensive = good. Ah well, the early adopters will pay down the R+D costs, and in time this case will sell for a reasonable price.

For this price they should offer a modest pre-installed watercooling system.


----------



## rusty caterpillar (Mar 2, 2011)

none


----------

